# huge spalt score today need ID help



## brown down (Apr 12, 2012)

I know its a maple but am not sure what species it is, i am thinking it is a sugar? I will leave it to the pros tho:clapping:
[attachment=4163][attachment=4164][attachment=4165][attachment=4166]


----------



## Daren (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is not maple of any subspecies. That looks more like holly to me. :i_dunno:


.


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm pretty sure that is not maple of any subspecies. That looks more like holly to me. :i_dunno:
> 
> 
> .



hmmm ok either way its still good for me, the wood is awesome and have a whole truck load of it!
[attachment=4172][attachment=4173]


----------



## Daren (Apr 12, 2012)

brown down said:


> the wood is awesome and have a whole truck load of it!



 Nothing like a truckload of awesome wood, good score. 


.


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > the wood is awesome and have a whole truck load of it!
> ...


you are pretty sure its holy?


----------



## Daren (Apr 12, 2012)

brown down said:


> you are pretty sure its holy?



Not 100%, just throwing my opinion out there, but I feel holly is a good ID. If someone else chimes in and can say with certainty it's something else I have an open mind. 

.


----------



## JMC (Apr 12, 2012)

Kinda resembles sycamore a whole lot.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 12, 2012)

How much?


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> How much?



how much did i get or will i sell it? yes i will sell some of this but have to finish cutting all of the logs up and seal them!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 13, 2012)

brown down said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > How much?
> ...



To sell.


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



i have to resaw the rest today. what sizes were you looking for? this stuff is around 30 percent moisture so its wet.


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

[attachment=4205][attachment=4206]


brown down said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...


how about a norway maple??[attachment=4205]
[attachment=4209]


----------

